# Video of my miniature hit-n-miss mixer construction.



## popnrattle (Mar 30, 2012)

I have seen a lot of mixers on a lot of engines but they all gotta do the same thing: mix the fuel with the air!. I had to put a choke sleeve on mine to restrict the air to draw enough fuel. ;D Later, Rick.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJUghdc_V2o[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 31, 2012)

Great looking engine. Love it :bow:


----------

